# Need advise on UV, Eheim Pro 3 2074 & CO2



## Icy88 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi! I just got back into the fish keeping hobby and I would like to have some advice with regards to some equipments I'm planning to acquire in the near future. I consider myself a n00b and I'm just starting off again.

My 28 G Marineland bow front has been neglected for about a year and was overrun with Malaysian Trumpet Snails and algae/ Cyanobacteria. I cleaned the tank by scraping off all visible algae off the glass and did a 90% water change followed by a 30% daily water change for about two weeks. I ran hot water into my AC50 HOB and bought new inserts. I then treated the water with Erythromycin and killed the great majority of my MTS. I now do a 30% water change every other day. The only thing that I didn't touch was my fluorite substrate. I didn't vacuum it. I was left with about a dozen H. Rasboras, 2 FT Goldfish, 3 SAEs, and about 5 fancy guppies.


I currently have an AA Green Killing Machine UV sterilizer which runs 24/7. Is it advisable to have it run 24/7 or should I put it on a timer? I have also upgraded my lighting to 2x 65 watt CF and it runs for about 8 hrs a day. I have about 4.6 watts per gallon for my plants. I have a DIY CO2 and I douse my tank daily with 3 caps of Fluorish Excel and half a cap of Fluorish Iron.

I am planning to upgrade my filter into an Eheim Pro 3 2074 and my question is, is it advisable to buy it or I'm better off with a classic or an Ecco?

I am also contemplating into getting a pressurized CO2 and I would like to know if anyone knows a good place where I can get a set that is not too expensive.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I think the classics are the best ones they make. I don't like any of the fancy ones they make. They are not bad but nothing like the classics. I have a few 2215's and 2217's they are silent and do a great job. I liked them so much I just bought the 2262 during the holidays. This thing is a monster. I am more than happy with it. 

When I ran a UV I left it on 24/7. I can't comment on how to use them with a timer. I never did.


----------

